# typical scotsman....



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 19, 2010)

A plane is quickly losing altitude and all the passengers know that it is going to crash and start to say their goodbyes A woman stands up, rips off her blouse and screams - "Someone make me feel like a woman again for one last time!!" A Scotsman stands up, rips off his shirt and says - "Here hen, iron this!!"


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 19, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> A plane is quickly losing altitude and all the passengers know that it is going to crash and start to say their goodbyes A woman stands up, rips off her blouse and screams - "Someone make me feel like a woman again for one last time!!" A Scotsman stands up, rips off his shirt and says - "Here hen, iron this!!"



Excellent!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol, don't think it necessarily has to be a SCOTSman, lol, just 'man' in general would do !! 

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah helen your possibly right, i could totally hear my dad sying those words tho... 
Id say the same for my other half but he is English and doesnt use the word hen in that way lol


----------

